# eckhart tolle



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this man? My grandmother is reading his new book 'The Power of Now' and is enraptured with it. The wiki article does not offer much of anything. My grandmother says that he explains the parables of Jesus like no other she has ever heard.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 17, 2008)

Oprah loves him. What more do you want to know?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2008)

His beliefs summarized if possible.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 17, 2008)

Honestly all I know is that he is a new-age guru. But this page may be of some use to you.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 17, 2008)

Daniel just said everything I could say about him, Oprah and all.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 17, 2008)

Watch this video and you'll know everything you need to know.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgKIkruHZko]YouTube - Revised Church of Oprah[/ame]


----------



## Richard King (Apr 17, 2008)

Nathan,
These teachings and "solutions" appear cyclically through the years. One time it will be The Celestine Prophecy" then it will be "The Secret" then Tolle's books. Most of them are men or women who know that if you take a smattering of zen and throw in some hindu thoughts along with references to "what Christ really meant" as part of a way the YOU can change YOU and YOU can control your destiny or sieze the moment...then they will sell a million books before people tire and move on.


Oprah sure is searching for something and perhaps marketing more books than any human ever has. I have listened to this guy and he isn't impressive or dynamic or charismatic in anyway. I think Oprah has made him.
In a nutshell the message is all your answers are within you...either decide to abandon the self or embrace the self but it is you, you, you.
I think they rotate the idea between each book.

As you have noticed his biographical info is incredibly vague.


----------

